
Go 2 announced at Gophercon - swah
https://twitter.com/srcgraph/status/885523790427324416
======
EddieRingle
I posted this earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14762299)

